# End of Days...



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

Been a bit out of touch - sorry about that. Caught a bad bug in Jan followed by 2 weeks of hung jury duty. Weather's warming up time to get clicking again... :dance:

*Causeway Sunset*


----------



## kbhermanson (Mar 31, 2015)

Beautiful picture!


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

Looks great.


----------



## MichaelW (Jun 16, 2010)

Great looking sunset.


----------



## WetSounds (Mar 30, 2015)

great snap


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

Very nice Rusty, Did they have the gate open? Every time I go by the gate is closed. Been wanting to explore that for sometime.


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

The first light really complements the beauty of the tree or visa versa.


----------



## Captain Mike (Nov 20, 2006)

Nice shot Rusty...image sharp from front to back and great color....


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

Very nice pic,I thought it was Jesus coming soon thread.


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

Outstanding Rusty!!! Great composition and processing.


----------



## The Machine (Jun 4, 2007)

super


----------

